# Games in Scotland



## ger147 (Apr 23, 2016)

My current contract is finished and my next one doesn't start for 2 weeks so I'm looking for the opportunity to play a few new courses, so if anyone is willing to host me for a midweek game over the next 2 weeks just give me a yell.

Happy to reciprocate if anyone wants a game round my home course (Dullatur GC in Cumbernauld).


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 23, 2016)

I have a couple of ties to arrange today when I get to the club but might be able to sort something of you fancy a trip down to the seaside. Could make up a fourball???

Will keep you posted.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 23, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I have a couple of ties to arrange today when I get to the club but might be able to sort something of you fancy a trip down to the seaside. Could make up a fourball???

Will keep you posted.
		
Click to expand...

That would be fantastic, I love the Ayrshire coast.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 23, 2016)

Bugger, I'm working in Castlecary on Friday and will be staying nearby on Thursday night, not sure if I'll get over in time for a twilight round though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 23, 2016)

ger147 said:



			My current contract is finished and my next one doesn't start for 2 weeks so I'm looking for the opportunity to play a few new courses, so if anyone is willing to host me for a midweek game over the next 2 weeks just give me a yell.

Happy to reciprocate if anyone wants a game round my home course (Dullatur GC in Cumbernauld).
		
Click to expand...

Welcome any time next week at my place, give you a chance get your money back  :rofl:.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 23, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Welcome any time next week at my place, give you a chance get your money back  :rofl:.
		
Click to expand...

Will need to check to see if I have any more room for pound coins in my piggy bank after 2moro


----------



## ger147 (Apr 23, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Bugger, I'm working in Castlecary on Friday and will be staying nearby on Thursday night, not sure if I'll get over in time for a twilight round though.
		
Click to expand...

Be sure and let me know, would be more than happy to meet you for a game. Options with 2 courses and a few short cuts for 9 or 12 holes if you're tight for time, just let me know.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 23, 2016)

you are welcome up here, esp as you managed to get to inverness so quickly last time


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 23, 2016)

If it wasn't for Aberdeen trip I would be able to host you no bother, would be pushing it with HID if I try too get anymore in.
Will look to arrange a fourball at a later date if you can do early evenings


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 23, 2016)

Bank Holiday Monday 2nd May you would be welcome to join me at Muckhart.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 24, 2016)

Short notice but how would this/next Tuesday 26th suit about 4:30pm?


----------



## ger147 (Apr 24, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Short notice but how would this/next Tuesday 26th suit about 4:30pm?
		
Click to expand...

Apologies but I already have a return match booked at Bellshill GC for next Tuesday so I wouldn't be able to make that.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 25, 2016)

On 2nd thoughts don't bother here this week dear boy, sodding snowing all week


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 25, 2016)

Assuming the ol' back recovers sufficiently, happy to get you onto Pumphy at some point next week or week after, ties dependent.

It is still a bit rough in places after all the bad weather, but the recent good spell is certainly helping.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 25, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			Assuming the ol' back recovers sufficiently, happy to get you onto Pumphy at some point next week or week after, ties dependent.

It is still a bit rough in places after all the bad weather, but the recent good spell is certainly helping.
		
Click to expand...

Is that invite for me?


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 25, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Is that invite for me?
		
Click to expand...

Anyone who wants one... always happy to bring folk to my place.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 25, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			Anyone who wants one... always happy to bring folk to my place. 

Click to expand...

Apologies, I was just confused as there's nothing wrong with my back but I'm guessing you were actually talking about your own?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Apologies, I was just confused as there's nothing wrong with my back but I'm guessing you were actually talking about your own?
		
Click to expand...

He heard you were humped yesterday  sorry mate I just couldn't resist :smirk:


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 25, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			He heard you were humped yesterday  sorry mate I just couldn't resist :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Was it dry...


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 25, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Was it dry... 

Click to expand...

the weather or the humping??:rofl::rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Was it dry... 

Click to expand...

Drier, easier and a bit wider than I'm use to :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			the weather or the humping??:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Just call me , if you want humped at Bellshill again weather permitting   :rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 26, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Just call me , if you want humped at Bellshill again weather permitting   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'll wait for the return match it my place thanks, we will see who's smiling then


----------

